# Question about coat color (bicolor)



## Endurian (Mar 4, 2013)

Okay I have a czech line female bicolor that I know is bicolor 










Then I have another female sister to the above female. Im wondering what color she would be considered. If she is a bicolor, or if shes a solid black with bleedthru. I had someone say they never seen a bicolor so dark. Heres pics of her, please note shes not an outside dog, and she wasn't socialized. I just recently got her. I had her sister since april. So Im still working with her. Shes happy to be back with her sister tho  both are 1 and a half years old.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dont' bi-colors have a tan vent?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Tan around the vent, pencil toes, and tar heels are the three distinctive marks of a bicolour. Honestly I would call her a bicolour if she has those three marks, if she's missing any I'd call her a black with bleed through 

Just my opinion


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She looks like a very melanistic bi-color.


----------



## Endurian (Mar 4, 2013)

whats the vent? Im gonna try and get better pics of her.


----------



## Endurian (Mar 4, 2013)

nevermind just looked it up. Yes the vent area is also tan lol on both dogs


----------

